# Hoyt Turbohawk Fletching Contact on QAD Ultra Rest



## Timeless (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump for advice


----------



## Greatmush (Aug 4, 2009)

I would suggest you to find a good Hoyt proefficient bow shop. You have to get the bow tuned. Even a brand new bow needs tuning, just imagine one that has shoot it's first 100 hundred shots. The strings have moved for sure. 

Then, with the qad install= forget the T1 luncher. 
Make sure that the nock point is about 1/8 to 1/4 high.
Arrow rest should hold the arrow approx to the Berger hole.
Make sure that the rest comes fully up in the last 1/2-1 inch of the draw lenght.
Make sure that the timing marks on the rest are right when at full draw.

Mush


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

You have the hunter model. The "LD" or "HD" models have a lock down feature. The rest is bouncing back up into your fletching. I solved the same problem with a G5 expert pro. You could try to tune the rest to pull up a scoshe sooner so that it falls again ahead of the fletching but it puts a fair amount of stress on the rest and cable.


----------



## Timeless (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I was able to adjust the rest so the fletching contact is minimized, but its still there. I can't say for sure if the rest is bouncing, but if I trigger it by hand it seems to stay down. 

I actually had to adjust the rest to come up slightly before everyone has recommended. When I set it to come up at 1/2" - 3/4" before full draw, it was getting whacked pretty good. 

I'm not happy with the fletching contact, but I can't mess with it anymore before my season starts. The bow is still shooting tight groups so it will have to do. As soon as I can, I'll be replacing it with a higher end model.

I have to say though, the support from QAD is top notch, for that reason, I'll definitely stick with one of their products when I replace the hunter.


----------

